# Weekend hangout ???



## meverick (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to SG.. really bored with the regular clubbing in clarke quay , any new places to explore the nitelife need some who gives a good company. if ur intrested drop me a mail /snip/


----------



## kiddddd (May 26, 2011)

hi meverick! you can check out The Jackson Plan! went to check it out last weekend cos there was this writeup on business times. great place to chill out and enjoy the evening with great food and very cool drinks!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jackson plan or Jackson place ??


----------



## kiddddd (May 26, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> Jackson plan or Jackson place ??


hey ecureilx, it's definitely the jackson plan  very interesting place with exotic food (exotic to me that is) that turned out surprisingly good for me


----------



## ladyme28 (Jun 13, 2011)

where is this jackson place specifically located?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

just found out that it's a restaurant at Tanjong Pagar .. not exactly a hangout, unless you have your friends in tow ..


----------



## kiddddd (May 26, 2011)

hey sorry i just realised ive not mentioned the exact location! anws as ecureilx said, The Jackson Plan is ard the tanjong pagar area, specifically duxton hill. and yup he's right, its a place to go with a few friends, as the food are all huge portions that are great for sharing!


----------

